# Lost: black lab S. Fargo & FOUND!!! 4 days later



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I would appreciate any tips if anyone has seen a black lab straying around in South Fargo since late Friday night - 9:00-10:00 pm ish. She started her trip in the 32 ave S. and S. Univ. Dr. area.

She's a small thin female (55 lbs), without her collar (she slipped it). She has a very friendly personality. She might have been carrying her small white ball.

Also, if you have additional tips on where to check (pound, KFGO PetPatrol, humane Soc) I would apreciate hearing them too.

Thanks, Mark
271-8707


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I would check playgrounds in the area, labs love kids. Good luck.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks - we have lots of playgrounds nearby, but not so much as a sighting from everyone we've asked.

The pounds and such are closed until Monday so we're keeping the fingers crossed.

Mark


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

That sucks. Hopefully you find her tomorow.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Any good news yet? I hope you find her.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I am happier than ever to relate that we actually had our dog returned this evening.

She was found later the same evening that she took off from here - about 20 blocks away. She was well cared for by the young guy that found her.

Even our 5 yo daughter (who upon hearing Star was missing said, "I didn't like her anyhow.."????) was relieved and happy to get her back.

Whew....

Mark.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Happy to hear it Mark!!!! :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

that is great I prayed hard and u got ur dog back safe and sound and ur dog is always your best friend and be careful next time so priase your dog . I am happy for u


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great to hear Mark, I love good news.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Good deal. Glad to hear you got her back.


----------

